# EMR software for Interventional Radiology



## Jamie Claypool (Feb 2, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a great sofware for emr and billing for Interventional Radiology?


----------



## bmaurice21 (Feb 8, 2010)

*follow-up*



Jamie Claypool said:


> Can anyone suggest a great sofware for emr and billing for Interventional Radiology?



Hi Jamie,

I have a contact for you.  The name of the company is "Allscripts".
Give me a call and we can discuss.

Thanks,

Bill

Bill Maurice,RHIT,CCS-P
309-303-0748 cell


----------



## bmaurice21 (Feb 8, 2010)

*EMR for IR*

Hi Jamie,

I have a company called "Allscripts".  Give me a call and I can fill you in and
give you the contact person's name.

Thanks,

Bill

Bill Maurice,RHIT,CCS-P

309-303-0748


----------

